# Weight Plate



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

. . I'm completely mixed up, the weight plate on my Hymer E-510 is as shown, I visited the local council weighbridge this morning [loaded as for 'normal' weekend away trip, the certificate shows:- 
Axle 1 [plated 1850] Actual = 1540
Axle 2 [plated 2120] Actual = 2000
Gross Weight [plated 3500] Actual = 3560

Granted I filled up the fuel tank to max & also the water tank to max [20 gallons] whereas I normally only load around 8 or 10 gallon.

- does this mean I have to go without clothing or loaf of bread ?
I have the [supplied] motorcycle rack [which was not fitted for the weighbridge] but which I've weighed on our own scales and is 27Kg and wanted to buy & carry a small 2 seater moped weighing around 95Kg - does this now mean I can't carry anything ?

I've read several threads but still don't fully understand 8O


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im a little confused by your plate. But surely the 5100kg is the MAM weight??


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

no the 5100 is the train weight with trailer (maximum combined weight of unit). It's 3500 gross, so you're struggling, Vic. If you put the bike & rack on it'll be way over (considering the overhang as well).
You may have to consider having it uprated to 3850. It was probably built for that, but downrated because of licensing etc constraints.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Also, for the time being, you need to lose 60 KG to be legal. Emptying the water tank would be 20 KG of that.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Correct me if I am wrong but was it not 3970
I thought 1 + 2 added together gave the total.
I believe as Mike says it has been down graded

Steve


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Waleem said:


> Also, for the time being, you need to lose 60 KG to be legal. Emptying the water tank would be 20 KG of that.


20 gallons = 90 litres so 90kg!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

SandJ said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but was it not 3970
> I thought 1 + 2 added together gave the total.
> I believe as Mike says it has been down graded
> 
> Steve


steve - the individual axle weights don't necessarily add up to the total gross weight. I have a simila difference on my Pilote.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Aah ! that's what I get for not reading carefully enough-didnt spot the mix of Imperial and Metric !!


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Mike
Thanks for that, I need to check mine (plate) I know mine is upgraded

Vic
Been trying to find the weights on others

We do not have one in the Specs database

Found

>>Here<<

Good luck mate

Steve


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

There are several reasons for the limits. The 3500kg is because of such things as the brakes. The axle loadings are because of the strength of the springs, tyres etc. There is no reason why the figures should add up.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

bognormike said:


> . . . You may have to consider having it uprated to 3850. It was probably built for that, but downrated because of licensing etc constraints.


What does 'up-rating' involve ? 
does it mean fitting new [bigger] brakes / fitting ABS / new rear springs ? 
I guess this would increase my insurance premiums too ? 
"Ball park" - what is the cost of it all to increase ? & what other ramifications are involved ? 
(its on 16" wheels now ) & got rear adjustable air suspension fitted


----------



## Evolution (Aug 1, 2005)

We had the same problem. Contact SVTech ( www.svtech.co.uk ) and they will be able to check your chassis number to see if it can be uprated. Sometimes it is just a paperwork exercise and should cost around £200 plus VAT. We could go to 3850 without doing anything to the van, or 4000kg if we put Airride on the suspension. You will then have to re-register the vehicle as a Private HGV but don't worry, it's actually £5 cheaper if I remember rightly. We notified the insurance company but there was no increase in premium. You must have the right driving licence though. If you need chapter and verse, pm me.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*overweight*

How many persons where in the van when you weighed it ?,this might add further problems to you being overweight, if it was only you . one way around this is a small trailer , dont take it lightly as the Vehicle inspectorate wont if you get pulled! the 5 tonne is your gross train weight.ie pulling a trailer , but then you are speed restricted and can only use lanes 1and 2 on a motorway.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Just as a matter of interest how many other owners of large Euro m/h have this problem of pants payload??

A m/h that cant carry a full tank of fuel and a full tank of water. Its a disgrace.

Glad I bought an RV no worries with payload and it drags my Jeep behind it a treat.

Just goes to show that "buy the right tool for the job intended" also applies to m/hs as well as DIY!!

Dazzer


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

vicdicdoc said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > . . . You may have to consider having it uprated to 3850. It was probably built for that, but downrated because of licensing etc constraints.
> ...


But if you have it uprated you need to consider you not too beat around the bush  are you 70ish whats your health like?

Remember your right to drive over 3500Kg MAM stops at 70.

Regards Frank


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Waleem said:


> Aah ! that's what I get for not reading carefully enough-didnt spot the mix of Imperial and Metric !!


What mix?

Regards Frank


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

[quote="sallytrafic"

Remember your right to drive over 3500Kg MAM stops at 70.

Regards Frank[/quote]

Morning Frank,

Just to clarify the point, you will have to pass the dreaded medical to drive over 3500kg when you reach seventy.

I could not pass at the time, I can now but that's all in the past.

I'm amazed at the number of "EXPERIENCED" motorhomers on MHF and other forums who were/are unable to read a Vin Plate correctly.

Regards

Don


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Kilograms and gallons, Frank !
 
(My Metric mind assumed all measurements in Vic's post were Metric!)


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I contacted SvTech [www.svtech.co.uk] regarding the possibility of 're-plating' and it seems that I CAN go from 3500Kg to 3850Kg without doing anything - except pay them £200 + VAT and hey presto, just like magic its done :? 
. . If its that easy, why do I have to pay them to do it ? Is it not a 'simple' job to do oneself ?


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Its Just possible that you can Vic ,however I suspect DVLA will require n independant engineers report stating that as well as he extra weigt capacity your brakes are also capable of stoping it,this would cost well in excess of the fees Svtec are quoting, DVLA except their info as is
Geo


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> I contacted SvTech [www.svtech.co.uk] regarding the possibility of 're-plating' and it seems that I CAN go from 3500Kg to 3850Kg without doing anything - except pay them £200 + VAT and hey presto, just like magic its done :?
> . . If its that easy, why do I have to pay them to do it ? Is it not a 'simple' job to do oneself ?


now come on Vic, what do you expect?  
I suppose you have to take it along for them to inspect, then they pop rivet a plate on it & give you the certificate. Worth £235 of anybody's money! there may be other people out there who do it, but where? 
Make sure you've got a licence to drive the beast, and consider whether having the higher weight, (so in the Private HGV class) and the need to have a licence to drive it, will affect the value down the line when you come to sell it. The number of people having the old licence rights (automatic ability to drive private HGV's) is reducing. This is because you can only have this up to age 70, and younger people have to take a very expensive test, so the market for over 3500 vans may be affected.
:wink:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Geo / Mike,
Thanks for the info - I guess I'll have to bend with the wind & cough up £235 . . why is nothing in this life simple :roll: 
I've no thought of selling the van - It'll do me till I pop off [if I last as long as 70] . . as I'm now 62 I've hopefully got a few more years 
I phoned my insurance and it seems theres no problem or increase in premiums, I also phoned Green Flag UK breakdown to ask them If theres any prob - again it seems that as long as I'm under 4100Kg I'm still ok
Now the tearful bit . . writing out a cheque [which equates to 4 tankfulls of juice & a return ferry crossing]


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

And for that price, no they don't pop rivet the plate on for you-they send it in the post and you have to do that yourself......... 8O


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

Mine from vtech was a printed out sticky backed label which is just
stuck on, no riveting.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Saphire said:


> Mine from vtech was a printed out sticky backed label which is just stuck on, no riveting.


The whole exercise seems a bit suspect to me; a touch of 'wink wink nudge nudge' slip them a backhander [didn't they call it baksheesh ?] and its done . . getting more like a banana republic :wink:
maybe I should have stuck to camping in a little tent :?


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Tent permit £236.00 :lol:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

ok OK - I surrender and take the easy way - even though its going to let the moths out of my purse ](*,) :banghead:


----------

